# Whats the Average Price for getting your frame reinforced/wrapped?



## magic915 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wanted to see whats the average price for getting the frame wrapped? Should I do just the stress points, any recommendations? Only looking to hop it if anything no more the 35" maybe some 3 wheeling


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm... man.. That's a question with really broad answers. I've seen prices range from 2 grand to 5 grand. It depends on where you take it. If your'e in a place like, say LA, then you can shop around. But if you're in a city where there's like one guy doing them, he can be full of himself and try to hit you over the head. You might can take yo'r chances with an experienced welder, but that guy won't know a thing about lowriders, which means he'll ask you a million questions. But if you're able to purchase the precut frame kit, then you can have a welder just weld them on for you. Good luck!

Oh, and by the way, the pressure points are only good for lay-n-play and "potato chipping".. I know guys that lay and played without their pressure points being done and already their frame is tweeking


----------



## magic915 (Feb 26, 2010)

187PURE said:


> Hmm... man.. That's a question with really broad answers. I've seen prices range from 2 grand to 5 grand. It depends on where you take it. If your'e in a place like, say LA, then you can shop around. But if you're in a city where there's like one guy doing them, he can be full of himself and try to hit you over the head. You might can take yo'r chances with an experienced welder, but that guy won't know a thing about lowriders, which means he'll ask you a million questions. But if you're able to purchase the precut frame kit, then you can have a welder just weld them on for you. Good luck!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the pressure points are only good for lay-n-play and "potato chipping".. I know guys that lay and played without their pressure points being done and already their frame is tweeking


Thanks for the quick response man, I live over in Las Cruces, NM closest lowrider hydraulics shop is an El Paso, TX "Hi Lows Hydraulics" Im gonna try giving them a call for price quote


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

magic915 said:


> Thanks for the quick response man, I live over in Las Cruces, NM closest lowrider hydraulics shop is an El Paso, TX "Hi Lows Hydraulics" Im gonna try giving them a call for price quote


Oh snap! Sam and Mondo are still in business? They were out in LA for years before moving there. I might have to give them a play


----------



## magic915 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah Hi Lows Is still in Business I just called them yesterday and got a quote for $2500 for the frame wrap


----------



## ShowQualityCustoms (Nov 7, 2012)

What are you wrapping? I have a 65-68 frame almost done.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

magic915 said:


> Yeah Hi Lows Is still in Business I just called them yesterday and got a quote for $2500 for the frame wrap


NOT BAD


----------



## magic915 (Feb 26, 2010)

magic915 said:


> Yeah Hi Lows Is still in Business I just called them yesterday and got a quote for $2500 for the frame wrap


Its for a 66 Impala Full Frame Wrap for when I install the hydraulics, $2500 was the quote they gave me at Hi Lows


----------



## magic915 (Feb 26, 2010)

@ Skim, yeah bro thats a good price every were I call its usually no less the 3500 so thats a good price =)


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

magic915 said:


> Its for a 66 Impala Full Frame Wrap for when I install the hydraulics, $2500 was the quote they gave me at Hi Lows


Hi Low bro.. no "s"


----------

